# Import tax changes for classic cars



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Just had this in from ACP Classicos. 

Import Classics
Tax Table About Vehicles (ISV)

With the entry into force of the State Budget 2017 the import of classics underwent a significant change. In response to the European decision to condemn the Portuguese state by excessive taxation on imports of used cars, the 2017 State Budget amended the maximum discount percentage in the ISV table. The discount, here 52% for cars with more than 5 years, changed to 80% cars with more than 10 years. 

This amendment has no expression in cars everyday, once the market registers demand for vehicles with a maximum of 4 or 5 years. However, when we think of the import of classics (by definition all over 10 years), this change is important but a limited number of cars. 

The classic cars produced before 1970 are not affected by the scale of the environmental component because the ISV is calculated only by the table for the displacement. In this motor assembly, the reduction in tax payable is in some cases very considerable. 

At the other extreme are the later classics to 1970, that the deterioration in the table relating to emissions, also suffered a considerable deterioration in the final value of the ISV. 

For better understanding drawn up a table based on ISV simulator of the Ministry of Finance and estimated the ISV to some classics of different engine capacities. 

In these examples, the year of manufacture before or after 1970, it is absolutely crucial in the final value. 

IN 2017 IMPORTS OF CLASSICS

Brand	Fashion model	Displacement	Estimated CO2	date Filename	ISV 2017

Jaguar	E TYPE 4.2 S2	4235 cc	350g / km	31/12/1969	€ 6972.12
01/01/1970	€ 50,011.10

Porsche	911 T	1991 cc	250 g / km	31/12/1969	€ 2188.36
01/01/1970	€ 16,950.31

Alfa Romeo	1600 GT	1570 cc	190 g / km	31/12/1969	€ 1290.87
01/01/1970	€ 5818.15

mini	1000	998 cc	150 g / km	31/12/1969	€ 334.47
01/01/1970	€ 1866.71


This table gives some examples of the increased tax burden on headquarters of ISV (Tax on Vehicles) on imports. It wants, above all, to draw attention of all enthusiasts of the importance that the first registration date may have the final tax payable. In selected models, the simple 1 - day difference (1969 to 1970) may cause a worsening of thousands of euros. 

CO2 values were estimated and are intended to show an order of magnitude. Before making purchasing decision, we strongly advise consulting the ISV simulator or ACP import department.


----------

